# cataracts



## savarin (Mar 6, 2017)

Anyone on here had their cataracts replaced with a new lens?
I will have to do this pretty soon and am a tad nervous to say the least.
I have two choices in Oz, private - mucho dinero or public - free.
On the face of it it looks like a no contest but---
Private, they can use a lens that corrects the vision and also reduce or remove the astigmatism and do it now.
Public, just vision correction, no astigmatism correction and indeterminate waiting list.
Next problem, I am an amateur astronomer and the astigmatism produces large spikes of light on stars and other bright sources. Reducing the spikes would be very nice, removing them would be awesome.
With new lenses that if I remember correctly will only give me back my long vision I will still need glasses.
Oh what to do.
So, can any of you that have had this operation give me the goods and bads?
Thanks, from a vacillating star gazer.


----------



## TomS (Mar 6, 2017)

I had cataract surgery about three years ago.  The results were the difference between night and day, so to speak.  I elected to go with vision correction only as the astigmatism correction lenses were nearly twice the cost.  As it was my surgery cost me about $5,000 USD.  The downside is I have to carry reading glasses with me everywhere I go.  I have heard that you can have a near-sighted lens in one eye and a far-sighted lens in the other.  Maybe something to look into.

As with you I was a bit apprehensive about someone messing with my eyes.  What if something went wrong?  Would I lose my eye sight?  Here in the U.S. they do one eye at a time, at least that's how my doctor does it.  After having the first eye done I couldn't wait to get the second one done.  For me the results were instantaneous.  The doctor did a quick vision test before releasing me.  I could read a sign across the room with my new to me good eye.  The old eye could barely make out that there was a sign on the wall.  

Keep in mind the replacement lens' will darken over time, about 2 to 4 years.  The fix is a simple laser treatment that burns a small hole in the lens to let in more light.  Takes longer to get setup than it takes to do the laser treatment.  No pain or recovery period.  Had mine done about a year ago.

I understand your concern but you will be happy with the end result.  The type of lens is a personal and economic choice.  

Good luck.

Tom S.


----------



## gjmontll (Mar 6, 2017)

No personal experience as yet, but I do have cataracts. You might find this useful....
My wife had cataracts. Her doctor asked if she wanted the generic lenses or the expensive Bausch&Loem lenses. She chose the generic, as covered by her insurance. I said we can do the expensive ones if you want, but she declined.  First her left eye, the much more urgent one, for some reason... The day after surgery, with her left eye, she could read a newpaper without any glasses. She had never, even as a child, be able to read without glasses on that eye. A month later, her right eye got the same treatment. Now, at age 66, she no longer needs glasses for reading nor for driving. She also reports that colors are more intense, like a film has been removed.
I was jealous (still am), so I went to her ophthalmologist for a second opinion. He arrived at the same diagnosis as my doctor: you have cataracts in both eyes, but they are not yet ready for surgery (since my corrected vision is 20/20.) But I have an odd problem. I have double vision that I experience in both eyes together, and in each eye by itself. Horizontal lines have a ghost image above them. Verticals are sharp. The intensity of this comes and goes over short periods of time. (For my machining, this would be nice to be gone!) Both doctors say the cataracts cause this. If cataracts are defects in the lens, I don't see why each eye seems to be identically defective and how the effect can vary as it does.
We're all different. My wife is very happy with her new eyes. To me, it would be fantastic to be eyeglass-free, to me. If it took the extra cost, I would seriously consider it. Of course, as a hobby machinist, we need some eye protection. Bad habit, but I usually just wear my bifocals unless I'm grinding, fly-cutting, or something similar where chunks are flying around. Best of luck with whatever you decide.
    Greg


----------



## JR49 (Mar 6, 2017)

I also got both eyes done about 2 years ago.  I chose to get lenses that give me perfect vision (and they do) from infinity in to about 2 feet.  For closer,  I need reading glasses.  I used to say "I could cut off a finger, and put a bandaid on it and continue with what I was doing. BUT, get a spec of dirt in my eye, and straight to the ER" .  So, yes, I was extremely nervous about the procedure, but it was really no problem at all, and by the next day I could see better than I had in years.  I called to schedule the second eye right away and wasn't nervous at all.   Yow will be glad you did it,   JR49


----------



## Glenn_ca (Mar 6, 2017)

My wife had her left eye done last week. The surgery lasted about 15 minutes and she was allowed to leave the hospital about 30 minute later. Almost no discomfort at all and her vision is vastly improved. We elected for an upgrade to the lens but the total cost difference was only about $375 Canadian, all other costs were covered by our Provincial Health Plan.


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 6, 2017)

I had surgery too. I have a condition known as Caratconis, (sp?) which made me a non-candidate, but my eye doctor said, "I can let you go blind or I can put a lens in , even though they don't recommend it"... It made a big difference, but due to the condition, I still every once in a while get wierded out by lighting, or super 3D effect..  But I would recommend it.. And if you can go for the best lens you can afford. It's nice to be able to have auto focus lenses.  wish I were a candidate for those... but he recommended against it with the Carataconis.   It's probably well worth the $$$ to not where glasses. I know people who have had it, and they love it.  Me I'm young for mine..


----------



## jocat54 (Mar 6, 2017)

I have had both eyes done--long time ago-I was not even aware that there were corrective lenses available, maybe not at the time? The improvement in brightness of things is what I really noticed. My eyesight remained about the same as before surgery, still need my bifocals


----------



## dlane (Mar 6, 2017)

Make sure you get a eye exam within a week before surgery, get the rite power lenses for each eye.


----------



## dlane (Mar 6, 2017)

Also tell them to go light on the lidocaine or you'll have bags under your eyes forever


----------



## savarin (Mar 6, 2017)

Thanks guys.
Looks like I have to go ahead.
Now its do I spend a lot or none


----------



## 12bolts (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi Charles,
Not the same as what you are looking at, but I had LASIK surgery for myopia about 20 years ago. Was no problems. Instant vision correction. Cost me (I think) about $1500 per eye.

Cheers Phil


----------



## JAS (Mar 11, 2017)

Have had both mine done 20 years ago and still fine but still have some astigmatism only wear reading glasses if light is low in bright light no problem and for safety reasons wear them.Best thing you can ever have done.Had mine done when i was 49 and 51 so I am a little old at least chronologically.Wife always says act your age.  Go for it only takes about half hour for surgery.


----------

